# what radius should i use?



## jp1409 (May 24, 2011)

well im planning to build a n scale layout and i dont know what size radius turn i should buy.?? im going to have two main lines and there going to be a basic oval im wanting,to run some passenger cars and a frieght train. SRRY this is my first post!!!!


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am also in the planning stage. From what I have learned, 11" or bigger. Alot depends on what engine and cars you plan on running. the longer they are the wider the radius needs to be. I have learned you can run some of the longer ones on tighter curves but have to go slow.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Depends on the size of the layout and what you want to run. 9 3/4" is smallest followed by 11" and 19". The bigger the better.The small radius will limit you to small cars and 4 axle locos. Larger cars need the 11" or larger radius to run smooth.Same with 6 axle locos and most steam locos need larger radius.
If you use flex track you can make radius any size you need like 15", 21" etc...


----------



## jp1409 (May 24, 2011)

thnks guys for the advice it helped me alot!!


----------



## jp1409 (May 24, 2011)

my layout is a u shaped 9ft long by 4ft wide ?? with two mains


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

If you are going to run mostly modern passenger cars, a 15" radius or larger would be best. Even though they might run well on a 11" radius they will look funny, overhanging on such a tight turn. It would really come down to how proto-typical of a look your going after and space constraints. Kato passenger cars will work around a 9" at low to moderate speeds.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I suggest the broadest curve that'll fit in a 4' wide area which is 22" radius. I'd use 19" curves honestly. Trains looks better especially passsenger, on broader curves.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Anything less that 19" radius, with the use of Passenger cars, will result in car overhange and that does not look for good.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It would help if a little more was known of your project,like what do you wish to operate,what era,what area or wich railway do you wish to duplicate?A few more precisions would help to pinpoint what you can or can't do.

Your stated dimensions are confusing,if you could post even a rough sketch,that would give a better idea too.Guys here have great ideas as to what can be done with given dimensions and even suggest minor modifications that will create much better operational possibilities.You'd be surprised to see what a difference an inch or two here or there can make.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Use the largest radii that you have space for. The minimum radius to consider is 11 inch radii.

On my layout which is a inverted "U" shape in a train room 21'x12' I use radii of 30 inches and 23-24 inches in 50"x50" turnaround areas on both sides of the JJJ&E.


----------



## jp1409 (May 24, 2011)

well i decided to use 19 radius and ill post pics once i get my foam base and my track that i ordered


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Good choice.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Using 19 inch radii will allow you to run most locomotives easily. Excellent choice.:thumbsup:


----------

